# Today's vid sequence begins with an Antonov....



## Royzee617 (May 2, 2005)

A clip from a prog about giant planes with Chris 'Rimmer' Barrie being 'Dwarfed' by the mighty 6-engined Antonov Condorski....
[/img]


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

bloody hell, is that thing still the biggest??


----------



## Royzee617 (May 2, 2005)

An amazing piece of footage as Roly Falk rolls the Vulcan at a Farnboro airshow in the 1950s....


----------



## Royzee617 (May 2, 2005)

Another amazing sequence where the Boeing triple seven comes in for a landing... crabbing into the wind it straightens and slams on the brakes... all that energy dissipates as the airliner comes to a halt.... reassuring for all those who get to fly this wonderful plane. I often see them above our house when I am sat in the garden but have yet to enjoy (?) a flight in one...


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 11, 2005)

It aint a triple 7, its a 764.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 11, 2005)

Very nice videos. The rolling Vulcan was interesting. It always thrills me to see large multi-engined aircraft manoeuvre like that. I once saw a B-1 go through it's paces at an air show, and it was like watching a big fighter. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 12, 2005)

764? never heard of it....

I miss the Vulcan's wingovers etc. I saw the B1 a couple of times - most impreessive beast. Have not seen the B2 but vids make it look boring.


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 13, 2005)

By that i mean an 767-400


----------

